# BOB



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/product/PACK-125
I was thinking of getting this bag when my income tax return comes in . I will either get this one or a first time bag or try to find an Alice bag at my local military surplus store. Any thoughts on this bag?

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Hi WeekendSurvivalist,

I see that you are relatively new. It looks like you have made 13 posts to date. Have you looked through the past posts about Bug our Bags? I know there are several threads about them. If you open the Equipment and Survival Kits section, where you posted this, and in the search menu type in Alice, you will find many previous conversations which included conversation about Alice bags. 

I would also like to suggest that you read through lots of the threads. There is good information through and through.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You can see many ideas by just clicking the button at the top of the page marked 'Bugout Bags'. Getting a bag that you like is way better usually than getting one someone else likes.


----------



## northstarprepper (Mar 19, 2013)

Depends on what you want to carry and how many days worth of supplies you will have in the pack. 1800 cubic inches is a rather modest sized pack, will hold the essentials only for perhaps three days if you carry your water separately. You might want to create a list of what you want to carry with you (there are plenty of threads on here to look through for ideas) before selecting your pack. That way you can size the pack to your needs and your ability to carry it. Be careful not to go too large though. No one can move fast with 60 lbs. on their back...except the military. If you do your research first, you will make better decisions on which pack is best for you. Good hunting.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

If you like that bag I would just check Amazon or Google for "3 day assault pack". CheaperThanDirt is still recovering from some self inflicted reputational damage.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys. Yes I'm pretty new to this site I've been a member for awhile now but just started recently getting back into it . I thought It would be good bag because of the price but I defiantly don't want to have to carry my water separately. I've been reading some good threads That I've been bookmarking . 


Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

WeekendSurvivalist--although military type bags are probably some of the best made there is also the grey man question. Do you want to look like a GI or Survivalist after the SHTF. Whatever your choice think about ways you can break up your "look". Like camo you want to try to look like something other than a prepper, or someone who might have good stuff to takers. How about a trash bag for a rain cover? Or a non green/black/camp bag? Maybe try for the hobo motiff...

Personally my bag is coyote, and pretty plain looking, andI have a hiker bag cover that makes the bag look more yuppy hiker.


Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Geek999 said:


> CheaperThanDirt is still recovering from some self inflicted reputational damage.


I think that is an understatement.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I would not diminish the kidney filtered liquid stored in my bladder on Cheaper Than Dirt if they suddenly combusted and began to consume the nearby oxygen as part of a chemical reaction. The fact that they are still in business both scares and amazes me.


----------



## WeekendSurvivalist (Mar 14, 2013)

Padre said:


> WeekendSurvivalist--although military type bags are probably some of the best made there is also the grey man question. Do you want to look like a GI or Survivalist after the SHTF. Whatever your choice think about ways you can break up your "look". Like camo you want to try to look like something other than a prepper, or someone who might have good stuff to takers. How about a trash bag for a rain cover? Or a non green/black/camp bag? Maybe try for the hobo motiff...
> 
> Personally my bag is coyote, and pretty plain looking, andI have a hiker bag cover that makes the bag look more yuppy hiker.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Survival Forum mobile app


That is a very good point but I live down south and I see a lot of camo on a daily basis. I might just use the ALICE I got for my camping and hunting bag.

Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Justaguy987 said:


> I think that is an understatement.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Survival Forum


Yeah, but no one has argued with me about it, so I don't need to shout on this one.


----------



## TheMidWestBattalion (Feb 23, 2014)

Hey WeekendSurvivalist,
I too looked at this pack after my old pack bust out on me while out in the field. One of my friends had this pack and he said that the quality was horrible, it was cheaply made in China! I strongly recommended looking into the Molle II Assault pack, which I believe cheaper than dirt carries. I bought this Mille pack and I absolutely love it.
-Cam

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------

